# cost of prascend ?



## The_snoopster (29 July 2012)

I know this as been done a few times but the threads I found were quite old, so how much are people paying for prascend. I now have 2 horses with cushings so its even more important to try and find the cheapest place, my vets currently charge me approx £1.24 per tablet. I have found a web site called "vet medic" who charge £136 for 160 tablets, so if my prescription of the vets is around £10 each tablet works out to just under 92p. 
Is there anywhere that does them cheaper, and also does anyone else use "vet medic" what are their delivery times like ? Thankyou in advance


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2012)

ive just used viovet, 97p per tablet and free p & p.....service was brilliant, ordered online 9.30pm wed and recd them friday am.....i was very impressed havent used  vet medic so cant help with info


----------



## The_snoopster (30 July 2012)

Thankyou for your reply, I do have the vet coming tomorrow for another blood test on my mare to check the ammount of prascend is correct for her. Before my mare got diagnosed with cushings I only had to worry about the cost of prascend for my mini shettie who is only on 1/3 of a tablet so the cost was pretty low over a year, but now my mare is currently on 1 tablet per day this could go up or down depending on the blood results this week I really need to source a cheaper supplier. Am I correct in thinking a vets prescription is approximatley £10 ?


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 July 2012)

my vet charges £11, but i think it can vary quite a bit depending where you are.  my mare is on 2 1/2 currently and will be having another blood test in about 4 weeks time as she has not yet managed to get to normal levels, she is currently at a level of 48 and should be under 29 so im hoping that this latest increase will work...fingers crossed....


----------



## delly&zo (1 August 2012)

Hi, i recently used Viovet too and was pleased with the service, although £174 for 180 tablets seems dear compared with your quote  . I paid £201 for 160 for the first box from the vet. She's been on one a day since febuary and last blood came back as almost being back in the normal range . Have also just had bloods taken for EMS as my mare has been struck down with lami, does anyone else have a horse with Cushings and EMS ? Vet has said i should prepare myself, been inconsolable for the last 24 hours but now the vet has been back to take xrays he says all is not lost yet, he said it's not the cushings or EMS that will be the cause of being pts it will be the lami, slightly worring as she's only had 24 hours of grass in the last ten days so not diet related . I feel daunted. How can i control something when i don't know what it is i'm controlling, or am i missing something ??


----------



## The Hobster (1 August 2012)

Hi, there's not something else that could have caused the laminitis other than grass is there?  My id has come down once this year and once last year with it but altho he's pure ID they've both been stress related.  This year's has turned out to be through muscle pain as he's been diagnosed with recurrent tying up and was really uncomfortable being shod the day before he came down with laminitis.  Now giving him oil in his diet to sort his muscles so hoping that stress lami will be thing of the past!  Last year's laminitis turned out to be a stress result of having pratted about in field as a huge bruise eventually appeared in a hind foot!


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 August 2012)

hi delly&zo,  my bill from viovet was £155.20 for 160 tablets so yours sounds about right.  sorry yours has lami,mine never has had it and  its my dread and i watch her like a hawk, mine started on 1 prascend daily last august and it has had to be increased half a tablet at a time as although her levels had lowered they were not within normal limits, so up to 2 1/2 and fingers crossed that next blood test is ok.


----------



## autumn7 (1 August 2012)

VetMedic  160 tablets for £136.69 = 85.4p per tablet purchased last May.
Prescription from my vet was around £6.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2012)

autumn7 said:



			VetMedic  160 tablets for £136.69 = 85.4p per tablet purchased last May.
Prescription from my vet was around £6.
		
Click to expand...

wow that looks good, do they charge p & p?


----------



## delly&zo (3 August 2012)

Oh thats interesting. She went lame after the farrier had trimmed her feet ( she was sold as barefoot but starting to wonder  we went hacking next day and had to cross a stoney area i jumped off and led her but figured the damage was done and she'd bruised her soles ( i assumed the same was true in feb with the frosty ground). Anyway, vet phoned today, (in may her acth  levels showed she was nearly back in normal range ) re tested this week and have gone up so i am to increase prascend to 1.5 a day, he thinks this may be why the laminitis has struck and probably not ems caused it (still waiting for results on that)


----------



## The_snoopster (3 August 2012)

splashgirl45 said:



			wow that looks good, do they charge p & p?
		
Click to expand...

No unless you want a mega quick delivery, I asked my vet about his prescription charges and they are £15.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 August 2012)

snoopster, are you replying re vet medic  p & p?


----------



## muff747 (3 August 2012)

Try this web site

https://www.thehealthcounter.com/pr...pe=&prescriptionsearchstring=pergolide&page=0


----------



## muff747 (5 August 2012)

muff747 said:



			Try this web site

https://www.thehealthcounter.com/pr...pe=&prescriptionsearchstring=pergolide&page=0

Click to expand...

Sorry, this link is only any good if you are still buying Pergolide!


----------



## brighteyes (5 August 2012)

Didn't think they stil prescribed pergolide. Any more of mine get Cushings and need Prascend, I'm going to PTS.


----------



## jvm100 (18 August 2012)

I bought 160 tablets from vet medical and it was about £136 inc postage. they were very helpful and delivery was super quick.


----------



## Murphy88 (19 August 2012)

Just to put things in perspective here, I just paid £155 for 160 tablets, COST PRICE from work, which means Internet pharmacies are now selling prascend cheaper than vets can buy it in for! Just a reminder that it isn't the vets trying to make money by selling it so expensive, we simply cannot compete with the buying power of these Internet companies.


----------



## Sheltieowner (20 August 2012)

muff747 said:



			Try this web site

https://www.thehealthcounter.com/pr...pe=&prescriptionsearchstring=pergolide&page=0

Click to expand...

Can I ask how you get a prescription for pergolide?  My Shetland has just been diagnosed with Cushings and the vet said that because Prescend was now licensed for Equines, he couldn't write a prescription for Pergolide even though it was cheaper.  Though he would turn a blind eye if I managed to source it from somewhere else!


----------



## moosehunter (21 August 2012)

Bit disturbing that anyone would kill a horse on the basis of a positice blood test for a condition that has been managed for years without drugs. 
Stop and think why there is hype for testing...a drug company have licensed a new product and want to market it. why should this lead to horse deaths?


----------



## lornaA (23 August 2012)

I get mine from vet medic for the same price you mentioned and it is £10 for the prescription from my vet.  At 92p per tablet this works out considerably cheaper than the £1.50 odd i was paying to get it from my vet    I found their service excellent and received my order within a couple of days.


----------



## popularfurball (25 August 2012)

I used AniMed I think it was - 86p per tablet, plus £7 prescription from vet  - I bought 60 tablets, and stopped after ten days (probably about 7 tablets) as pony allergic to them  so doesnt always pan out as feel bad sending them to the vet


----------



## glenruby (25 August 2012)

You couldn't send them to the vet for refund even if you wanted regardless of feeling bad- they didn't sell them to you.


----------

